
The parallel evaluation of IIR filters – An Implementation - agent_sim
https://agentsim.github.io/2020/09/16/implementing_parallel_evaluation_of_iirs.html
======
dragontamer
"Algorithms and Parallel Computing" by Fayez Gebali covers the parallelization
of IIR filters in chapter 12. This is going to be a field that I need to study
for a few days, or weeks before I'm really comfortable discussing results.

I will say that I thank you for submitting this to the discussion on Hacker
News. It didn't get a lot of upvotes, but I'm still intrigued by this problem.

------
dragontamer
I've deleted my earlier post because it does seem to be a difficult question
on how to parallelize the "y" portion of IIR filters.

That's definitely an interesting topic. I'll have to give it more of a read
and more thought later.

